# Ist FET after OHSS part 8.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home girls!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Me first!!

Thanks Debs and Sarah.  I will accept all those positive vibes.

Just spent the whole of my lunch hour with my friend and her 4 week old baby.  Got lots of baby cuddles to hopefully bring me luck.  I will definetly give them a call on Wednesday afternoon even if I don't find anything out I will have tried.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

me second


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !! 


How are you all ??.............

Yogi sending TONS of            your way !! .....thursday ....YIPPEE !!............. got everything firmly crossed for you hun  ........

Witters .......what a lovely video ....... .........

Debs how are you ??

Im ok work was GRRRR ..... couldnt wait to get out at 1pm ....... dentists they drive ME MAD !!   


Hope your all ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, how did your boss cope with you being off at transfer?  I know you were really worried, but I'm sure they were fine right??  Reminds me, I must book an appointment.  I had a check up booked right in my m/s worst part and funnily enough didn't really fancy someone poking and prodding in my mouth.  I'm sure they could do without being puked over too!  Got no excuses now though...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Witters ........

He was fine .......didnt really ask me alot about it as the new NHS contracts have started so he was a bit stressed , just said he was sorry it hadnt worked .......

Yep get yourself booked in !! 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Its absolutely pouring down here today - horrid weather.

Woke up at about 6am and couldn't get back to sleep, my stomach was in knots.

Hope you are all well

Love

Mel xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

WHere's Cecille.  Hope verything was okay with the scan and the baby kept its legs crossed.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hope, glad your boss was OK, plus he was considerate in how much he asked you.

Sorry you couldn't sleep Mel ^hugme.  Only a few more days and you will have your embies on board *knock on wood*

Cecilie, missing you!  Hope all is OK...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah thought I was alone today.  I so hope I do have them on board.  I'm terrified about the thaw as you know the feeling yourself and so scared the transfer will be snatched away just like last year.  Still i'm hoping and praying so hard.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I know exactly how you are feeling Mel.  As you know, this was the point that I got most afraid about.  Hang in there, listen to lots of relaxing music and try to keep focussed.  Each hour that passes is an hour closer...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep afraid is exactly what I am!!! I'm trying to keep busy and yes each hour is that one bit closer.  This is just hell!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Sorry I've been awol for so long.  Last week was rediculous - every time I sat down to post something happened and I had to work - no time for play  

Mel - I've got everything crossed for the safe thaw of your frosties on Thursday      
Great news that everything's going to plan so far though.  

Debs - good to see you so positive and impatient to get on with things - it means you're back to your old self    That waiting for AF is soooooo boring. But try to think of each day you have to wait as another day to get healthy and strong for your frosties. Hope you're eating your greens  

Sarah - great to see you on the thread, really glad you came over to join us    Sending you some AF vibes - hope   turns up soon. 

Hope - hello! Sorry about the bad timing of your DH's friend's new baby    Life can be so cruel...  Glad to hear you're generally keeping as cheerful as you can though. What's the next plan? Sorry if you've already explained - I'm a bit like a goldfish at the moment...

Witters - love the 4D movie! Right at the end, does one of the twins have their eyes open It looks very surreal. My scan was ok. Bean was fast asleep throughout and in an awkward position, so the bottom of the spine and bladder/kidneys couldn't be seen. Much as the sonographer poked and prodded Bean was not for waking or shifting! He/she just did a big yawn and carried on sleeping, so we don't know about the bits that couldn't be seen. Everything else was normal though.  I missed you too -   Have been itching to get on here!! 

Chris and Liz - Hello! How are you both?

C x x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Cecille so glad to hear from you!!!!!  Thanks for the luck they thaw the embies tomorrow so I'm hoping and praying like I say.  Glad the scan went well and want a lazy bean you hve there.

You all had luck with your frosties didn't you, Cecille how many did you thaw again did they all make it.  I just hope 5 is enough and that two make it.  Anyway enough about that must do some work.

Cecille so glad to see you post and that all is well.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome back Mel!  
My clinic reckons on a 50% success rate for thawing. They thawed 5 of my frosties to get 3, two of which they could use. The third one I think survived the thaw but then stopped dividing after a night in the petri dish.  

Let's hope you get 2 good ones tomorrow


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Cecille.  Our hospital reckons 75% but I know thats not necessarily so for everyone.  We too have the big hurdle of thaw and then divide as ours were frozen at one cell Were yours frozen at one cell stage on the day they fertilised?  If they do survive the thaw and then don't divide over night the whole cycle is cancelled.  I've been told to ring at 9am on Thursday morning to check, which I will do but I'm thinking of calling the laboratory on Wednesday afternoon - I'm not sure whether to or not.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah I finally got the video to work.  For some reason my computer wouldn't have any of it yesterday.  Its absolutely amazing.  I love the bit where you can clearly see one twin with its arms down by its legs touching its feet.  I loved it.

I've just rung the embryologist department to double check they will try and thaw 2 given the confusion with the nurse yesterday and my uterus shape.  I also asked if I could ring tomorrow and they said yes I could around 3pm but it wouldn't guarantee that they would divide over night.  I said I understood that but at least I could have some comfort if they have thawed.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I am still around, I am doing alright although I am quite tearful most of the time and I have a really bad headache.  Witters I am going to have a look at your 4D movie shortly.  Hope everyone is alright. Yogi good luck for the thaw.

Love Chris


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw Chris. Sorry you're sad and have a crappy headache.  
I'm sending you some cyber hugs    
C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chris,  sorry that you are having a sad time right now.  The ups and downs certainly catch you good and proper sometimes.  Please don't feel you need to look at my scan, I purposefully post links to things like that in case it is difficult for people.  I hope that headache clears 

Mel, glad you have confirmation from the embryologist themselves as to what will happen tomorrow.  I think calling then to check the thaw will help you.  Even if it is bad news, knowing is better than wondering as you know what you need to deal with.  Nothing but positive thoughts though       

Cecilie,   great to have you back   I was hoping you were just MIA due to being busy and nothing else.  Not that I like to see you busy mind you.  Sorry bean was cheeky and wouldn't play ball to get a good look at all the right things.  Does that mean you will get another peek in a couple of weeks?  How cute that it was sleeping, got woken, yawned then fell back to sleep again!  The sonographers have always had two livewires with me.  Chasing them all around my belly!  So far though they have been lucky and always got to see what they needed to.

We are taking a sneaky day tomorrow.  DH wants to continue upstairs and I have another MW appointment.  I'm going armed with questions this time, so it should be worth it more this time.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd let you know   finlly arrived (only 36 days late...) - I went shopping with my sis & put best knickers on as I thought I might be trying on clothes. Anyway, that seemed to do the trick  

I've been leaving messages with my hospital for 2 weeks now & no-one has got back but tomorrow I'm going to harrass them til I get an appointment & hopefully get my FET cycle set up A.S.A.P.

Mel, good luck for tomorrow   . I went into work on the day that my embies were defrosted when I had my last FET cycle & when I phoned the hospital started blubbering like an idiot even before they had told me the news   (actually 2 out of three had defrosted so it wasn't bad news at all, I was just v.emotional).

Sarah T x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for AF Sarah!  Sorry about the knickers - as you say always the best way to bring her on!  Best of luck at getting your FET appointment, we'll be cheering you on!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 


How are you all ??

Hope your ok .......

Mel ......heaps of luck for tommorrow     .........

Chris .......sorry your down ....sending HUGE    .........

Witters ...... hope your ok ? enjoy your sneaky day    ........

Cecile ...how are you ??

Sarah congrats on AF showing !! ...........

Well hope your all ok ? , im ok had filling done today .....so got a sore mouth ....im sure its worse when you work there as i know exactly whats going to happen next !! .....

just gonna go n have a nice bath & glass of wine !! .(well its just got to be done im afraid !!  ) ......

Take care, love to all

HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hope, I hope your filling is OK now.  I really must book my appointment...

Mel, big day for you today.  I will be thinking of your little frosties all day and willing them to thaw and divide.  Keep us updated with what you find out.

Cecilie, Debs, Chris, Liz... hope you're all ok!

Just had my MW appointment.  Stupidly took DH with me.  As expected, she was pretty useless with answering my questions and needs to find out more and get back to me.  She is really nice, but MW's are more your friendly, social part rather than your expertise.  DH has now lost all faith in her knowledge.  Why oh why did I take him?


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - your DH sounds very much like me.  My DH is probably more like you so I know how your DH feels.  You know you should have just left him at home!

Very big day, and I have to say I can't remember ever feeling so nervous.  I woke up at 5/5.30 ish.  I feel so nervous its untrue and I'm praying like mad.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning  

Mel - everything crossed for your little frosties today      
Let us know this afternoon won't you?

Witters - what a shame about the MW appointment. I have had the exact opposite experience from you - my midwife is brilliant - really knowledgeable and experienced and in charge - whereas the hospital appointment with the registrar doctor and my GP appointments have been pointless... I suppose it depends very much on the midwife. Mine's great and I'd trust her with my life... Will you have an appointed midwife at the birth or will it be whoever is on duty at the time? Or will you not have a midwife?

Hope - hope your mouth is better - glass of wine sounded like an excellent plan    I too am overdue for a trip to the dentist - suppose I should go soon...

Sarah - great news about AF. Maybe you could send her over to Debs now?   at your knicker story - that is SO typical. Rather have to buy some new best pants and have AF show up though eh?

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sure will Cecille.  Cant ring till about 2.30 and don't know how I will get the courage to.  If they have survived I've then to ring at 9am tomorrow to see if they have divided.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello all

Mel- hoping and praying your little frosties make it today. lots of positive thoughts coming your way 

lots of love to everyone else

Debs
x

PS. guess who has her best knickers on today?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Debs  

Here's a little AF dance for you. Witters did one for me last year and it woked, so hope this one does the trick


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Yogi

Hoping and praying for that phone call that you make this afternoon.  Thinking of you.  I don't know how I will cope when my time comes around to thaw my frosties, I hope you will all be there for me aswell.

Love Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Debs and Chris.

Debs hope AF arrives for you real soon and Chris yes we will be here for you!!!  Course we will.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya girls

Please keep up those thoughts, hopes and prayers for my little embryos as they are working good so far.

They took 2 of our 5 embryos out of freeze and they survived so now they are in the incubator and need to divide over night so please send me lots of dividing thoughts and prayers.  I just hope when I call at 9am tomorrow they have divided and I can go for transfer.

Thanks for all your support lovelies.

Mel xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Fantastic news Yogi

Hoping and praying that they divide, fingers crossed for you

Love Chris


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Mel - that's a BRILLIANT result  

Keeping everything crossed that they'll divide over night  

C x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

just a quicky as still at work & wanted to see how tou were getting on Mel .......

FANTASTIC ! .........      .....please grow big & strong little embies .....


Hope your all ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just popping on to see how Mel's frosties are...  FANTASTIC news!  Another hurdle jumped cleanly over!  As I said earlier, I'm still thinking positive dividing thoughts for them!

Debs,  on the knickers!  You are bound to have her arrive!  I'm doing the dance here too - sorry don't have time to show you with smilies, but trust me, all 3 of me are doing it right now for you!

Cecilie, not sure who will be at the delivery - obviously me though, that's all I need to know!  It will be in the theatre apparently just incase, so doctors etc.  I guess just the on call MW if any.  To be honest,  I don't care.  I trust anyone - probably too much!

Hi Hope!

Hi Chris!

Gotta go, we have some filling to do...


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

absolutely brilliant news Mel 
have now switched my thawing vibes to dividing vibes  

am sooooo excited for you!

Debs
x

PS. more AF dances required


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone it means alot to me to read your messages.  I've been so nervous, stressed and everything else today.

Not there yet just got to hope they divide tonight.  So keep those divide vibes coming.

Debs I'm doing an AF dance for you now.

Sarah urgh filling - hate that!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi again everyone - just wanted to add my    for mel & the frosties.

Sarah x

p.s. best knickers currently soaking in 'Vanish' - good luck Debs   - maybe you should also try putting best linen on the bed and/or planning romantic night with DP?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Hope your all ok ??

MEL ~ GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY !! ......thinking positve thoughts ........

Off to work now ...boooooo

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

Mel - laods of luck and positive vibes for today      

Love and Easter fluff to everyone else 
I'm off to Norway this evening for the weekend, so may not have time to check the board again today. Enjoy the weekend!

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Enjoy Norway Cecilie!

Sarah, hope the vanish works!!

Debs, did the dancing help?   
        IGNORE!! ->  <- IGNORE!! 

Mel, I bet you're shattered!  No sleep I take it   I've been 'talking' to your frosties all night and all morning, willing them to divide.  Hoping and praying you get good news and can go and get embies safely on board


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

no AF yet  ;'(
but keep up the dancing witters  - if nothing else it's making me laugh!

Celia- have a wonderful time in Norway  not sure how swedish translates, but 'hej då' 

Mel- hope things are going perfectly for you today 

Debs
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, I hope no news is good news....

Debs, I'm getting worn out with all this AF dancing!  Here we go again...




































































































































































*Come on AF!!*​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Popping in again to check up on Mel...  Hopefully you are laying in bed being waited on


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 


Hope your all ok ??

Mel ...... hope all is ok ??    ...........

Cecile ~have a great time !! ..........

Witters how are you ?? ......... love your little dancers !! ........

Debs ....hope your ok ??

Just got back from rev appointment at MFS ~they think the best thing to do is go to blastocyst stage next time & hopefully that will be more sucessful , but have warned me that its quite likely to produce identical twins IF  it works  ...........will do it in a couple of months time .......

Happy Easter to you all     

Love Hope XXXXXXX

Mel ~ are you ok ??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, I wonder why taking them to blasts would likely result in _identical _ twins? Fraternal yes if you put two back, but identical? I guess with that in mind, you'll transfer just one, otherwise you could be having Quads!!  So, will this be a fresh cycle next then or are we talking about frosties? Best of luck with it all  

Mel,


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and Happy Easter girls!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi ladies sorry to keep you waiting Sarah you are so right Im very tired been awake since 2.30am

Anyway I made the call this morning and one embie had divided but the other one hadn't.  So when I put the phone down I was very upset about the on which hadn't divided and that I only had one to put back but I think that it was mostly all the emotion I had welled up over the last two days.  Of course I'm delighted that one made it.

We went to the hospital and went to theatre.  I filled my bladder up perfectlu just how they liked it.  They showed us our embryo on the screen and it had what they said was perfect cells.  It was three cells and one was real large getting ready to split into two.  I got quite emotional at that point cos I'm soft.  So they put me in position and put our embie back.  They showed it me on the ultrasound at the same time but to be honest I found it really hard to see.

I am dissappointed about only having one and not two but also thankful to have at least one.  I'm trying to look at it that its gods way or fates way of making me have the one put back and not two and after my scan on Monday and the talk with the nurse I was wondering about one or two.

So there we are.  I'm not sure what I should be and not be doing in the 2ww and I feel so delicate.  It feels kinda surreal and I'm trying to remain positive that this one little frostie will stick with me.

Sorry for the me post but I'm rather tired and still kinda emotional.  I need lots of sticky vibes now.

Anyway off again now just wanted to let you all know.

Debs hope AF finds you.

Cecille have a lovely time away.

All of you have a lovely Easter and thanks

Mel xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Meant to ask does anyone know when implantation would take place if it did?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, that is great news!  That little frostie is dividing well, I was only expecting a 2 cell today, so 3 almost 4 is brillient news!  Sorry about the second little embie.  It's almost like a grief process isn't it?  We didn't get to see the embies on screen, but did see little white flecks as they inserted them.  As you say, hard to follow, but our technician was helpful, pointing it out on it's way.

So, so, SO pleased you are on your TWW!  Great timing too what with Easter and that.  Just do as little as you can.  If you get bored, then you can do normal things, just don't strain yourself and no heavy lifting.  This time next week, so by the 20th, if embie is to implant, it would have done by the end of that day.  If you are to have a bath, make sure it isn't too hot.  Generally, treat yourself as if you are pregnant.  Technically you are!  Pregnant until proven otherwise as I always say   Finally saying it to YOU Mel!  Can you believe that? 

Many sticky vibes!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah thanks for your words truley lovely as always.  Yes it is a grieving process but it just wasn't s viable embyo.  I just worry that as its just the one it lowers are chances of me becoming pregnant but I owe it to my embie to try and stay positive.  I have the whole of next week off to take it easy and probably go mad.  

And it is hard to believe I finslly msde the 2ww.  The sonographer was pointing white flecks to us two catheters and the flush as the embryo went it but I couldn't really see it.

Thanks again I hope I join you on th eother side

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you join us too!

Having just one won't lessen your chance of a pregnancy, but it will lessen your chance of a multiple pregnancy.  From what I've heard, it soon will be the law to only allow transfer of one embryo in the UK.  That is already the case in Australia.  Amongst my time lurking on IVF boards, I have heard of many single embie transfer successes.  

Now is the time to sit back, relax and enjoy the TWW.  After all it might just be your last one   You have done all you can, it is now up to your embryo to make that final decision.  Best you can do is create that calm, welcoming atmosphere so it won't have any other choice than to stick around


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes one calm welcoming atmosphere in the making.

I thought I had read that with one embryo its 25% chance of pg and with 2 its 50% and I avve searched the boards of single embryo success but can't find any but one and she had a 10 cell and mine was just 3.

Thats my only worry I just hope its going to stick with me.  I hope it is my last one - please god.

Melx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, relax!  Searches on the internet always bring up bad stuff.  All it will do is make you worry.  You worry anyway so don't need any extra.  From now until test day, what will happen will happen.  That's regardless of your knowledge or statistics.  Having OHSS is a low percentage that you'll get it, but you did - getting pregnant with 'just one embie' is a lower rate, but hey, you could be in that proportion again!!  

For now, just enjoy your special time with your embie.  It's only you that can experience that, so make the most of it


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

oh gosh i didn't search the internet just this forum but you are right as always - thanks xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank goodness for that!  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

WWWWAaaaHHHHOOooooo Mel your on the 2ww !! .........hope your getting lots of rest & TLC !! .........

Please think     .................. fingers firmly crossed for you XXXXXX 


Hi Witters .....im hoping to have 2 put back if thats poss they didnt say i could only have one ...but thats ages away yet so not going to worry .........

Got my MIL here at the mo shes only 61 this year & got altziemers(diagnozed 2 yrs ago)...... hard work ........she goes back home tommorrow , just here to give her partner a break & she loves to see our dog .....

Take care to all of you !! ( and your precious cargo !! )

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Advise please ................


MFS told me today that they think it would be best if we try Blasts next time ....BUT its our choice as if we go to blasts we 'could' use all of our precious frosties (12) & have nothing left if it fails ........

What would you do ??

FET or FET~ blasts ??

Any thoughts ?

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Mel good luck on your 2ww. I've got everything crossed for you and I am thinking of you.

Well girls, hope you all have a good Easter break and please don't eat too many Easter Eggs!!!

  

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wasn't around yesterday as I took my nan out for the day   but first thing I did when I got in was check to see how you had gone with frosties Mel!   Although I can see why you are a bit disapointed that both didn't make it through the night, I'd just reiterate what everyone else is saying - it only takes one little      

Deb - I hope that you get a visit from the Easter   - then we can both get our cycles started. My useless hospital have still not got back to me, so guess I'll just have to forget it for the weekend & concentrate on the choc    .

Anyway, thanks again everyone for making me welcome in your strand - now that AF has finally arrived feel I need to get myself ready for next FET cycle. I'm just praying my hospital don't drag their heels so much I have to wait for next AF after this before I can get started  

But for now, happy Easter & hope you all have lovely relaxing weekends  ...

   

Sarah x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Mel - congratulations on your ET, and best of luck for your 2WW.  It is a shame that you couldn't use the other embie, but at least you have 3 frosties left in case you need them for the future.

Cecilie - hope you are having a great time in Norway.

Chris - are you still going to the Yorkshire Dales?  Hope you enjoy it.  I think we are going away in our camper, probably North Wales, I don't really want to go though 'cos it's still a bit cold!

Hi to everyone else and hope you enjoy your Easter week-end.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, I hope you have a good time if you do go.  warm weather vibes if you'll be in a camper!  Can't be much fun otherwise

Hope, must be hard to see your MIL go through all that.  It's a very upsetting condiotion to watch, especially for close family members.  Glad she likes the dog!  As for whether to blast or not to blast, not really sure.  On one hand, they are supposed to give you a better chance of sticking, but the risks are there to mature them that far out of the natural environment.  Very difficult call.  Lots of pro's and cons on each side.  I think for me, I would rather have more chances with FET before having to start fresh cycles again.  But that is purely as I'm petrified of those stimming drugs.  Take advice from your clinic.  They know the quality of your embies and they know the success rates of their embryologists.  Sorry, that was no help at all.  Like I say, lots of pro's and cons for each way.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Chris thanks for the good luck and I will be staying away from Easter Eggs

Sarah hope you had a lovely day out and thanks for checking on me.  Did I say so chuffed AF arrived for you so you can move on with things.

Liz yes its a shame and I do have three more but I'm attached to this one now and hoping it sticks around.

Hope I agree with what Sarah says to be honest.  Plus I thin for me I would rather not do blasts and have more chances than risk loosing them all.  But it is your decision and good luck.

Hey Sarah, Cecille how are you doing - oh yes Cecille you are enjoying a break away.

Got a question.  When doing medicated FET and in 2ww how do you know when your AF would normally have been due.  I mean how do I know when AF would be due and how do I know if AF is late.  Will the Cyclogest stop AF arriving.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Mel

Sorry, can't answer your question about when AF should be due, but yes I think that cyclogest can stop AF.  For both of my FET's, my AF came about 4 days after stopping the drugs (I had gestone injections instead of cyclogest).  Hope you are not worrying too much!

Liz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Mel - I've just noticed a post from someone who had one embryo put back and is now 21 weeks pregnant!  It's "Chances of success FET/ICSI" on the FET board.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Liz I will check that post out and I'm doing quite well at not worrying actually.  Still feels klinda surreal.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya Girls

HOpe you all had a good weekend.  I'm feeling a little less positive today but trying to fight that feeling.  I think its due to being 5dpt and no signs or symptoms.  IN a normal cycle I'd be 7 days past EC so 7dpo and would hope to feel something by now.

Hope none of you are too sick from all those chocolate eggs.

All my love

Mel


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies  

Mel -  ^stickyvibes^ 
So glad you got this far. Try to stay positive. Lots of women get absolutely no signs and symptoms in their 2ww and still get a BFP....

Witters - hello you. How are things?  Hope you had a lovely restful weekend. 

Debs - and sign of   yet Hope Witters many and hilarious dances have done the trick. I particularly liked the little guy doing the moonwalking, and the one kicking the other one up the backside!!

Hope - tricky question about the blasts. Luckily my clinic doesn't offer it so that's one less decision to make... I totally agree with Witters that it's best discussed with the clinic, as each one differs in terms of success rates with blasts. My clinic abandoned blast transfers as they found them to be less successful than transferring smaller embies. But if your clinic gets better results with blasts then it might be worth the gamble.... Tough decision.

Liz - did you go to Wales in the end?? Hope you had a good easter whatever you did. Do you have a plan for next cycle yet? 

Sarah - have you got through to your clinic yet?? Any news of whether you can start this cycle or not?

Chris   

My news - I had a lovely weekend in Norway. My little nephew - who is nearly 1 - was very funny and a bit mad. He was also ill, unfortunately, so was projectile vomiting the first two days I was there... Poor little thing. Very good to see him though - hes' grown so much since I saw him in September. My family were all very excited about my bump and happy to see me 2 stone heavier than usual  Apparently they'd all been worrying that I'd be too thin to be pregnant. No such worry now though   I've also got oedema, so it looks like my thighs just go straight into my shoes    I don't know if it was mainly the flight or whether that was going to happen anyway, but as long as it's not an early sign of pre-eclampsia I don't care.  All else is good this end.

Love to you all x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi girls!

Mel, ^stickyvibes^  Remember that you may not have even implanted yet, still a few days left for that to happen.  Symptoms will only start to appear once the hcg increases - as Cecilie says, more often than not, that doesn't happen until 6 or 7 weeks.  Just think about people not TTC, but take a test as they aren't feeling right or are late or whatever.  The earliest they find out tends to be around 6 weeks.  We find out at 4 weeks as we know dates and can't wait any longer, so 2 weeks earlier than any real symptoms start to show.  What did you get up to at the weekend?  Oh, and with the cyclogest, some keep AF away, others it doesn't.  Your last cycle it didn't, so maybe it won't for you.  Another unknown, varies from person to person I'm afraid.

Cecilie, good to hear you had a goot time in Norway.  Too bad the little boy was ill the first few days.  Reminded you what we have in store?!  Give me pee and poo any day, sick, yuck!  Hard to handle that!

Debs any sign of AF?  Don't tell me I have to do another dance...

Sarah, yay for AF!  Send her on to Debs!  Keep us updated with progress...

Chris, any further thoughts on the blast transfer?

Liz, how are you?

So, the nursery is coming along now.  Only have a little more painting to do, the lighting, flooring and bannisters... then furniture in and we're there!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls.  I didn't do anything at the weekend.  I briefly popped to the supermarket on Saturday I think it was but not to do loads of shopping just a few bits.  Other than that I haven't really been anywhere just taking it easy.  Like I say I was positive to start with but as days go by with no smptoms I just worry.  The way I worry I've done well to hold off till now.  Does anyone know when AF would be due.  Is it 14 days past when ovulation/EC would have been so 14 days after Tuesday.  I have read the cycologest keeps some AFs away but the hospital said it won't.  Anyway also if I'm 5dpt and if I'd had EC I would be 7dpcollection so 7dpo would I not have implanted by now.  Its all very confusing.

I bet you have been busy doing the nursery haven't you.

Cecille, glad you had a lovely time in Norway, I didn't actually realise your family were over there.

Hope thanks for trying to keep me sane.

All my love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

It's quiet on here today...

Witters - We've got slightly further to go on the nursery front than you - it's still a building site!! It seems to be going quite slowly now, unfortunately.

Not sure I'm with you on the pee and poo thing. I don't really mind sick so much. Breast fed poo is fine too - but the poo of a one year old on solids?? Oh no thank you! I'd quite like to move straight to potty once weaning starts  If only it was possible...

Mel - sorry I can't help with the AF question. I'm always so irregular and late that I never took any notice of when AF was supposed to arrive. Just hoped that she would, at some point, before I became menopausal. WHen I was on 2WW I never expected AF to arrive even if it was a BFN. So, sorry - I can't be much help...

Hope you're not going too demented with the waiting. You've got a while to go yet so try to find some distractions - like a good book or a tonne of DVDs...

Here's a pic of my nephew taken yesterday. It's not good quality as I took it with my mobile...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Cecille i am going demented unfortunately or should I say more demented that I previously was.

The picture of him is so cute.  He doesn't look very happy with having his picture took does he.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

No, he's quite a serious little boy at the best of times, but wasn't being very smiley at the weekend because he was poorly...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

oh yes of course none of us feel good when we aren't well.  Poor little mite.  Quite a clear photo for a mobile phone too


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

How many days off work are you planning Mel?

Hope you're taking it easy and not diverting your blood supply away from your uterus by doing anything too much...

x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm off work all this week and then back on Monday.  I've seriously done practically nothing since Thursday.  DH has been really good.  I nipped to the supermarket at the weekend to get my mum a lovely Easter plant in a basket and then been to her house a couple of times and Friday night went to MILs for tea and yesterday nipped to my mums, went to a fwe DIY shops but I stayed seated in the car so I really have been lazy.  Have to say its driving me crazy sitting around.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's harder being lazy than you think isn't it?  Sorry you are feeling negative about this cycle.  I wish I could magic the time away but I can't.  Unfortunately we have to wait it out and only that test stick will know.  Positivity as you know is the best thing to help you through the wait - but I agree, easier said than done.  Try not to think about when things should be happening.  This is nature, not a definate yes/no type thing.  Only hindsight will ever know, even then, sometimes you will never know these answers.  

Cecilie, your nephew is so cute!  Beautiful blue eyes.  I hope he feels beter soon.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.  Yes it is hard being lazy.  When you are ill its fine being lazy but when you feel fit its so hard.  To be honest I don't want the time magiced away.  While Im in 2ww I have hope once its over it may be gone.  Anyway I'm trying to be positive really I am.  Thanks again for your support


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

everyone 

so much to catch up on! 

Celia - glad you had a lovely weekend  Your little nephew looks adorable! Poor thing - hope he's feeling better now. We must catch up again soon  

Witters - thank you for my AF dance! Was very amusing having a look at all your fancy icons  Hate to break it to you - but it hasn't worked  Just had a peak at your latest bump pics - you are looking fabulous  

Mel - take it really easy my lovely  There's really no way to tell if this has worked until the end of the two weeks (wish someone would come up with a way though!  ) When is your official test day? Do you have to go to the clinic?

Sarah - I know you were pleased that AF  came to visit, but I'd really appreciate it if you'd send her on her way  Have you heard from the hospital yet?

Chris - hope you have a lovely easter weekend  Just noticed that you're having treatment at Ninewells - my H's family hail from up that way 

Liz - am soooo jealous of your camper van ! Got any more photos of it in action? We have a huge tent which I can't wait to get out in this summer  

So, as I said, no AF yet   That makes 39 days and counting . Not my longest cycle, but bloomin' inconvenient! At least I have some niceties planned to pass the time - my sis is coming down from Scotland to stay on Friday () and then I'm off to CenterParcs with some very good friends for a few days next week. Have booked some lovely relaxing treatments at the spa and will get out in the fresh air on my bike 

Hope you are all well (and that I haven't missed anyone out )- now that Easter is over I feel really positive about seeing some BFPs on here - new beginnings and all that 

Lots of love,
Debs

xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

How are you all ??

Did you have a nice Easter ??.............

Mel ....hope your ok  .keep up the     thinking !! ..........

Cecile .....so glad you had a nice time......

Witters sounds like you've been busy in the nursery ...... 

Debs how are you ??

Chris ...... are you ok ??

Hope your all ok ??............. 

Im ok , dh didnt go to work today as he said he felt really down & working on a building site you wouldnt really get the support you needed when on  a 'downer ' ........ so he stopped home & played Xbox all day ...... while i worked !!   ...........

Just waiting to see if ive been out bid on a painting on ebay ...ends at 9.15pm ..... so im clock watching .....

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hope, did you win the bid?

Debs, I hope that Sarah can send AF in your direction.  Remember, wear those new, beautiful, sexy knickers, they are bound to atrract her.  If no show, I'll get dancing again!

Mel, heaps of sticky, positive vibes to you!  As you say, enjoy this TWW!

Cecilie,   are you about today?Sorry the house is in slow motion right now.  Hopefully it will pick up again.  Poor DH has got a stinking cold on top of his hayfever.  Typically he had just dropped off finally when the alarm went off.  I felt so bad for him.

Liz, hey!  What did you get up to over Easter in the end?

Sarah, I hope AF is having a good spring clean ready for your next treatment.  How are you feeling now?

Chris, are you recovering ok after the surgery?  I hope you're not too sore.  Remember to massage vasceline into the scar each day.  How are the horses?  I bet the foals are loving the spring weather.  Woddy is out naked again.  He just loves galloping round the field with the wind blowing through his hair.  Suprisingly, he's not dirty from all the rolling he's been doing either.  

Did I remember everyone?   if I missed you!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Debs sorry AF hasn't found you still.  I'd love to go to centre parcs its just something we haven't got round to - which one are you going to?

Hi Hope - did you win the auction??  give your poor DH a hug from me, I think he did right taking a day off.

Hi Sarah - you are on early today.

Hi everyone else.

Well I had some niggles and aches last night and for a short time I got like a feeling AF may arrive and on a normal cycle she would have been due yesterday or today.  The niggles and that were mostly to the sides so hoping its not cysts arriving again.  Got a constant like sensation to one side today, can't really describe it, feels like I've got a little pebble weight on my tummy.  Not going to read anything into it though I don't think as I have no pg symptoms.  Hoping to get out of the house for a bit today too.

Have a nice day lovelies

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Yes, I'm about today. Late start though - DH had a meeting with one of his customers here this morning, so I got to eat a lot of breakfast in my own time, walk the dog and kick back on my bed for a bit before comin in!

Witters - how are you feeling? SOrry about your DH being sick   Eating local bee products like honey and propolis is a good way to prevent hayfever symptoms - have to start before symptoms usually kick in though..

Debs - sorry the silly   still hasn't arrived    Fingers crossed it'll be soon.. Yes - would love to catch up some time soon. 

Mel - it's a good policy trying to enjoy the 2ww. Apart from the suspence - which drove me a bit potty, I quite enjoyed it - especially the lazing around in my bed watching Harry Potter movies  

Hope - did you win the bid Any thoughts about the blasts?

Hello to Sarah, Chris and Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like a nice morning Cecilie   The phones have not stopped ringing here all day, I think the spring weather has messed everyone's computers up!  I'll have to mention the honey thing to DH.  So far he's just used the old one a day tablets.  Obviously now it's a cold/flue as well, he's had to decide which is worst as to what meds to take.  I sure hope I don't get it too - selfish I know!

Oh, phone calling again...


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Popped back to see how you all doing.  

Been back to the clinic today, FET due for June.  my clinic (Bourn) always go for medicated FET so with AF due next week, should start down reg towards the end of May with transfer due mid June.

Quick question for you - I have 6 frosties, 5 frozen on day 1 and 1 on day 2.  Should I go for early stage embryo transfer or go to balstocyst stage?

Some stats from my clinic, 60% survive the thaw, if transfered at early stage, implantation success rate of 25%, if blast, only 25% make it to blast stage but 45% chance of implantation.

By the law of averages, if I go for blast, I might, if I am lucky get 1 transfered, if I go for early stage I might get more than one go, if unsuccessful.  Has any one else had this quandry and what advice was given.  I got the feeling my clinic were advising not to go for blast.

A tricky one this and I just don't know.

hope you are all doing well.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Good morning ladies!!  How are you all?

Hi Flo-jo nice to see you.  your question seems exactly the same question that Hope was asking a few days ago.  I'm sorry that I don't hvae the answer for you.

I'm pretty crap today, woke up feeling very very depressed.  Feel 100% that its not worked today.  Also had really distressing dreams last night that DH was leaving me and I was so upset and I was like what about if I'm pregnant.  It felt very real and very distressing.  I was relieved to wake up and look at him lying beside me.

Must make an effort to get dressed i suppose and eat something.

Love to you all

Mel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

The horses are doing fine thanks Witters enjoying the good weather we are having at the moment.

I had my 2nd zoladex injection this morning and have to go to hospital on 1st May for a scan (presume baseline scan), quite excited that it is moving along. Also trying to get organised for holidays on Saturday, not as organised as I usually am but I will get there.  It is our wedding anniversary today 4 years can't believe it, it has flown over.

Anyway if I don't catch up before I go away I will speak on my return

Take care everyone
Love Chris F


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Everyone  

Good to see you Flo-Jo. Yes, Mel's right - Hope has the same dilemma as you. I don't know what to advise. My clinic doesn't do blasts so it was never an issue. If it were me I'd take the advice of the clinic though... Good luck with that one. Exciting news that you'll be down regging again next month though! Not long to go.

Mel - sorry you're feeling low   Remember though that your feeling about whether it has worked or not may be completely wrong. You really won't know until you test - no matter how strongly you feel one way or the other. Loads of   to you.  It's natural to feel emotional and insecure at a time like this so I'm not surprised about the bad dream. Also, the high hormone levels you've got in your body will make you dream very vividly...

Chris - I'm so glad you're back on the rollercoaster. 1st of May is only just over a week - that'll fly by. How exciting  

Witters - hello   Are you out to play today? Has the phone calmed down a bit?? Hope your DH is feeling a bt better.

I'm on form today, if a little disturbed about a lucky charm lady that came round this morning. I said no thank you and then have been worrying about her putting a bad spell on my baby. Silly to be so superstitious isn't it? I thought it would de-jinx it if I told someone about it, so I have now! Hopefully the only thing bad to come of it is the mud she brought into the shop because it's raining outside  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Cecille I thought I was bad for being superstitious.  I think i would be thinking mad things like you.  Living in Blackpool which is a busy tourist resort we have all sorts of charm ladies and gypsies walking the streets trying to sell things like that.  

Thanks for your kinds words, the last few days have just been negative days but today as all the twinges have stopped and I'm 7dpt and feel no way pregnant I just woke up very very down and sure its not worked.  I don't think the dream helped though and I blame the evil pessaries for the dreams.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning! (just!!)

Hi *Flo-Jo*! Great to see you again. Sorry you have this dilemma. I never even thought about going to blast. For my situation, I wouldn't have as I only had 3 to play with. I totally agree with Cecilie, go with what your clinic advises. They know what your embies are like and more importantly what the embryologists do best. Blasts can give a better chance, but the risks of loosing them completely are that much higher too. I was just so grateful to get past the thaw that I wanted them in me as soon as possible. Mine were thawed in the morning and transferred at lunch, so not even time to see if they grew cells. Let us know what advice you are given and what you decide to do in the end.

*Mel*, sorry you are feeling negative today. I think the dream took care of that. As Cecilie says, the high hormone levels make you have very vivid dreams, so no wonder you woke up scared. Chin up, try to make the most of today - even though it's a bit grizzly today outside

*Chris*, glad that things are moving forward so quickly for you. A holiday will do you the world of good. Good luck with the packing! I'm naughty and let DH do that. He's much better than I am. I always pick things I like rather than what goes together - if I remember it all that is! Our honeymoon packing was done by me and I forgot all DH's underwear!! He had a fit! We spent the first day walking round the shops spending loads on pants and socks! Suprisingly he doesn't trust me any longer. Happy Anniversary!! It's our 3rd on Wednesday! Can't believe we've been together for 13 years this year too!!

*Cecilie*, yes, I'm out to play today! Yes, the phones are still busy! The girl taking over from me is away this week and I think all the customers know it! I'm sure the charm lady did not cast a spell. Your baby will be absolutely fine! We get so protective don't we? DH is still feeling like [email protected] He had the steamer going all night which did help a bit. Poor thing has to go to London today and somewhere else tomorrow, both for presentations that he is doing. Not fun when you can't breathe or have snot running down your nose! He's not a typical man though, he doesn't complain, just plods on through it. Me on the other hand, I get so frustrated it drives us both mad!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Witters

I've been meaning to ask you about the girl who's covering you during maternity leave. Hope it's working out ok.  Your poor DH.   Hope he feels better later and can take a bit of r&r when he gets back from London. 

So he doesn't moan when he's got a cold.... Does the packing for holidays.... He definitely IS the perfect man.  Not that I'm moaning about mine or anything - I don't think I could cope with perfection    But just occasionally it would be nice if he was a little less blokey... Yesterday he started a sentence with this:

"Oh it's great being married to...."

And I stupidly hoped he was going to finish the sentence with "you".  But instead it ended "me, isn't it?"

He was trying to be funny, but when you're pregnant you can be a bit sensitive, can't you? So I went very quiet and said that I was hoping he was going to say something nice, so he told me I was being grumpy and put the phone down on me    So that was me instantly in tears for half an hour - hormones again!! And he called a while later as if nothing had happened - he'd forgotten all about it. 

Sorrry - didn't mean to turn that into a DH rant, coz I love him dearly, but just thought I'd give you a glimpse of what the rest of the male population is like. Insensitive and emotionally clumsy! You hold on to that one you've got and thank god for him every day, he's definitely a one off


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

oh you girls make me smile.

I have a great DH like you Sarah on the not moaning when he's ill, not afraid to do the house work, packs his own suitcase, cooks but then Cecille mine is also just like your DH sensitivity wise and that is just the sort of comment he would make.  I guess thats what makes our DH's who they are and why we love them.  Bless.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Exactly Mel. And to give my DH some praise, he *is* working his nuts off at the moment, making a house for Bean and me, he makes the most beautiful jewellery in the world and he does pack his own suitcase, (just not mine as well) 

By the way - I meant to mention that one of my closest girlfriends - she was my "Best Woman" at our wedding, is going to be 40 this year and has been single for several years and always said she didn't want children. (I never really believed her though  ) Just before Christmas she got together with this lovely guy and now they've bought a house together and she's 8 weeks pregnant!! How mad is that?? She just hadn't met the right man till now - she's so lucky that it all just happened without a struggle. I'm so chuffed for her and really excited that we'll both have babies in the same year. Seems weird after knowing each other for so long, me trying for so many years and her not being that interested in children till now. Amazing and good. Isn't life funny


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Afternoon girls

I am after some advice, just reading some notes I got a while back from the hospital, as you know I am going for scan on 1st May and it says if confirms I have down regged, I will then go onto Progynova and later Cyclogest. Do you know how long after starting to take these tablets and pessaries I will have a transfer?

Chris F


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Chris

I had my transfer on the 19th day of taking Progynova. Started taking Cyclogest 3 days before transfer...

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chris

I was EXACTLY the same as Cecille.  I think my baseline scan was a Thursday or Friday and then I started on Elleste Solo tablets (HRT) on the Sunday.  Then had a scan after 14 days on the tablets another one after 16 days on the tablets as my lining wasn't quite thick enough on the 14 day scan and then transfer on the 19th day.  I started the cyclogest on the 16th day- the day I had the scan.

Mel x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah I know you did the pessaries vaginally as I am.  Did you ever check your CM and cervical opening in the 2ww or was it just a waste of time due to the pessaries?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Everyone !!

Hope your all ok ??................

Mel keep      .....please !!  

Im fine ...no i didnt win the item i was outbid( by a £1) 14 seconds before it ended ..i was gutted..... oh well ...........

Still thinking re~blasts but got plenty of time to decide ............

Hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope sorry you got out bid and by a meesly £1 too.

Believe me I'm trying to stay positive but I remember you not feeling any different either.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hark at me, I say I'm out to play today then do a vanishing act!

Cecilie, I know I'm very lucky with my DH, I love him to bits   He does have some faults though - just can't think of any right now   He really is looking forward to being a dad and is almost enjoying doing everything around the house.  Even the dog poo.  Mind you, it was Maku's birthday on Tuesday and DH told him he had the present ratio the wrong way, we give him presents, he shouldn't be leaving us them! 

Hope, how frustrating about missing out on that bid!  That's one of DH's faults (to other people  ) He puts snipes in at the last minute so he doesn't have to sit there waiting for auctions to end.  Maybe you could do something like that too?

Mel, nope, once I was in my TWW, I never checked cm or cp.  I didn't want to risk infection.  The pesseries make it hard to tell anyway, especially with the cm.

Chris, my schedual was similar, I started prognova on day 6, cyclogest on day 20 and had my transfer on day 23.  So transfer was on the 18th day of prognova, 4th day of cyclogest.  I guess it just depends on how you respond to the meds.  If all is OK on the 1st, and you start prognova on the 2nd, transfer should be around the 20th May I would guess 

Oh, Cecilie, how cool about your friend!  Always hard to hear news like that though, even when pregnant myself, that it can happen so easily for some people.  It makes me sad for everyone I know who is struggling.  Great news for her though, I'm pleased she has met the right man and is settling down.  How's your other friend?  Your neighbour right?  Still progressing well?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Witters - I know what you mean about feeling sad for everyone who struggles when some people find it so easy to conceive. It does make me feel a bit funny. However, my friend did say that she feels very lucky - which is a good thing. I can't bear it when fertility is just taken for granted. On a really selfish note, it has crossed my mind how absolutely gutted I would have been about her BFP if I hadn't been pg myself.  I think I would've been tempted to emmigrate. I know that's a terrible thing to admit, but I know that's how I would've felt and that you'll all understand because you've been there. 

So your DH is an eBay sniper! Glad to hear he has an evil streak  

Mel - I'd leave your bits well alone for the time being. Like Witters says, the risk of infection isn't worth it.  Your signs and symptoms will be very similar to pg s&s now, whether you get a BFP or not, because of the progesterone, so there's not a lot the cm/cp can tell you at this stage - even if you weren't using the pessaries vaginally.

Hope -


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecilie, I know exactly what you mean.  It's like my brother announced SIL was pregnant  after we had been struggling for years.  Thankfully I was in the middle of a good looking LP, so I was excited that I may just get the chance to announce mine too.  Obviously it didn't work, but certainly helped with my reaction at the time.  They decided it was time and fell straight away, so it was hard.  Mind you, emotions all about turned as I ended up in hospital with the OHSS and ended up telling them what I'd been through.  They visited right after their 20 week scan, and were so scared of talking about it or showing me the pics.  Weirdly I was really excited about it though and loved looking at my soon to be neice.  Funny thing was that my belly was bigger than hers!!  When we were able to tell them of our BFP, I can't describe the happiness they showed!  All they did was fling their arms around us with tears running down their face!  It was cute.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah, that's so sweet that your SIL and DH reacted like that. Made me cry actually...
IF is so hard for everyone, isn't it? Friends and family don't know what to say to you and you just want everyone to leave you alone, and at the same time you want everyone to be understanding and to care....
Still can't believe I'm actually having a baby... I hope everyone else on this thread will be as lucky this year


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You said it Cecilie!  Believe me,  I really root for everyone on this thread.  It worked for you and I just hope that everyone elses body listens to me too


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw you too are lovely.

I'm badly craving chocolate so I've had to give in, I know I shouldn't but I just have to.  Thing is its a preAF sign for me.

Feeling very much like doing the deed too which i get just before AF

enjoy your evenings.

xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi


Mel ~ enjoy your choccie   might be a good sign too XXXXX

Witters & Cecille .......   thank you for your lovley words ........ they mean an awful lot to us all XXX

Have a nice night

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning all!  (Just  )


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning Sarah and everyone else.

How are you all today?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello   (not morning any more at all!)

Mel - try to stay positive till you test. I agree with Hope that chocolate and sex cravings could be a good sign     When do you test?

Hope - how are you?

Witters - I know you root for everyone - bless you.   And you're dead right it worked for me    It's been brilliant being just a couple of steps behind you all the way. It's been very reassuring!  

I was wondering if you knew about maternity benefits that you can claim if you're self employed?

 to everyone else. Hope everyone's ok.

I've had growing pains for the first time over the last couple of days. My bump must be on its way outwards at last!! I know this is a bit weird, but I was picking nettles last night to make soup (very good for the blood - loads of good minerals to keep anaemia at bay), and I really struggled to bend down! I've warned DH he might have to pick the next lot. Luckily my ankles are a lot less puffy though. Must have been the flight that didn't agree with me.

A couple of people have actually noticed that I'm pregnant this week and asked me about it (brave of them - what if I'd said "no I'm not pg") That's an exciting milestone.  Reminds me of a funny thing I heard on the radio a while back: "On a bus journey, I'd rather see a pregnant girl standing than a fat one crying. We've all made that mistake."  Made me laugh.

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey there Cecille i'm trying really I am and I hope the chocolate and sex cravings are good signs.  Just a pitty I can only satisfy one craving.  I've actually not felt like sex for the whole time I've been on the drugs - good job DH has a low sex drive from his low count.

Picking nettles I'm intrigued do they not sting your fingers.  I'd have no idea how to make soup like that.  Is it tasty.

Fantastic that people are noticing your bump now I bet that makes you feel over the moon doesn't it  Can we have a new bump picture please

Oh and in answer to your question I hvae over another week before testing - argh!!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Mel

I didn't realise that male labido decreased with low sperm count? Makes sense, just never heard of that before. 

When you pick nettles you wear rubber gloves. Just pick the top 4 leaves, wash (wearing rubber gloves again) then use like you would use spinach or put it in a soup (onions, carrot and celery plus stock. Simmer nettles in the soup base for about 5 mins then whizz the whole lot with a soup whizzer). Free food! Not madly tasty in itself, but with black pepper and nutmeg or for special occasions a little double cream and crispy bacon pieces - it's not at all bad. 

Another week till testing? Have you organised some good stuff to do over the weekend so that you can make a couple of days disappear? I still have everything crossed for you


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeh I think with lower counts it must make the testerone lower so the libido lower.

Thanks for that info on the nettle soup it sounds quite cool to make it.  I'm not so adventuorous in the kitchen really.

Yep more than a week to testing.  Got nothing planned for the weekend and don't want to pass the weekend too quickly as I'm back to work on Monday. Boohoo, time passes slower at work than at home.

Please do keep everything remained crossed for me.

Thanks Cecille - do we get that belly shot soon then?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

All fingers and toeas crossed.

Will get DH to do a belly shot over the weekend


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, glad you enjoyed your chocolate. I must admit, I've taken to a little chocolate treat each night after my dinner. Feel naughty every time, but that doesn't stop me! You are almost half way there now, each day that passes will be a day closer to test day. Here,  try this game  <- click That will keep your mind occupied, believe me, it's addictive!

Cecilie, yay for being recognised as a preggie! You wait, you'll get people just wanting to rub it next! You're not quite at the stage of having to roll out of bed yet. That is another exciting thing to look forward too.

You are too good at making your own soup. Must say, I'm not too keen on it. There is one place we go to that makes tomato, mozzerella and bacon soup, that is nice and about the only one that I eat. Me fussy? No! Must admit the nettles don't sound too appealing. Even with rubber gloves on I'd most likely sting myself. Have you seen the nettles with pink flowers? Those one's don't sting you  Oh, and I hope you are bending at the knee's! A little advice... if you want a neat bikini line, do it now, there is no way I can see mine now, so just have to hope it won't get too over grown! 

As for the maternity pay when self employed, not sure if this may help?


> *Maternity Allowance*
> 
> You may be able to claim Maternity Allowance if you don't qualify for Statutory Maternity Pay. For example, you: may be self-employed, be on a low income, have recently become unemployed, or have recently changed employer. To get Maternity Allowance you must have:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Witters - thanks, you're a star.   I knew I could rely on you for this info.

I've downloaded the form to claim maternity allowance. You never know, I might get some money whilst I'm not working. That'd be very handy indeed, as I've been a bit worried about how we'll cope with only one salary. Are you claiming MA?

Luckily I'm still totally disinterested in chocolate, so not even vaguely tempted. 

Ref the bending over/bending at the knees. I think all bending over is just out of bounds for me from now on! I had to sit down for the rest of the evening last night after trying to squat! I knew I should have started yoga class...I will take your advice about the bikini line - can imagine that's going to get complicated quite soon. It will be totally bush city again in a few weeks though - just in time for all those ante natal checks... Might have to get DH to do it for me  

Oh, and the nettles with the pink flowers aren't nettles, and I'm not sure how healthy they are, so Mel, if you decide to go for the old nettle soup thing - don't pick those ones. Only the ones that sting allowed!  I'm afraid I'm a real wild food addict. There's usually something around for me to pick - berries, mushrooms, elderflowers, wild garlic... Something. It's a bit of a passion of mine - and gives me a project whilst I'm out dog walking!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecilie, I hope that info helps.  Being self empolyed really isn't a benefit like some people imagine.  I will be either claiming or may just get paid throughout.  Depends on what works out best for us Company and personally wise.

Yeah, good point about not picking those pink flowered nettle look a likes for eating.  You are brave eating wild food.  I'd be worried about dog pee! 

Hey, have you had this new experience yet?  When I sit down, my belly gets pushed up and my boobs actually rest on it!  Poor little things never normally touch anything but clothes!  Weird feeling!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes - about the boobs - but only if I don't sit up straight!  I was just thinking to myself this morning that I mustn't slouch coz it makes my boobs stick to the top of my bump    And has your collarbone disappeared yet? Mine has. It's weird - normally necklaces do a u-bend round my collar bone -  now they just lie flat on my chest!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Have you noticed the new Ask A Midwife board on the As A Professional section? It's quite useful. I asked about my puffy ankles! Just don't tell your DH you're asking questions on there - seeing as he's not a midwife fan


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Collar bone hasn't really changed.  Slopey shoulders meant it never was all that prominant.   

No, I'll go and take a peek at the new ask a midwife section.  Glad they could help you and your puffy ankles.  I bet it was mainly from the flight.  I'm gonna go and stalk your answer


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks you guys and thakns for the game link I will check that out.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Not been on for a few days as guess what - I've had horrendous food poisoning. My advice to you all for the weekend - don't buy any tuna from Sainsburys fresh fish counter  . 

My DD has just made me laugh - she must be reading this page over my shoulder & just asked if we could go on the 'Fairy Friends' site (she is 6 and reading not 100% yet  )

Mel, I feel really sorry for you on week 2 of 2ww - I don't know why but I find that one particularly tough. Sending     to you & keeping my fingers crossed. Hope return to work isn't too grim. I'm back on Monday after 2 week Easter hol, but feeling a bit resentful that I spent most of second week in the loo.

Cecile & Witters - have you reached the point yet where every stranger that you meet talks you through their labour? -  enjoy!!  

Hope 2 B - I'd be really interested to know what decision you reach about Blast as I'm having similar thoughts myself. 

Anyway, I'm going to have to go as DD harrasing me to send smileys every other line. I'm going to see if I can find your AF dances to show her.  

Have a nice weekend

Sarah x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??

Mel how are you ??

Hi Sarah .... hope your ok ?& your feeling better ?...... still havent decided what to do re~blasts ........ 50/50 at the mo...........what are you doing ??

Love n hugs 

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah, sorry to hear about the food posioning.  I had that on holiday in Tenerife a year or two ago and it was horrid.  Never felt so ill.  Hope you are feeling better soon and that your return to work isn't too grim either.

Hi Hope honey, how are you?  I'm much the same still trying to fight the negative feelings as I don't feel any different.

Quite confused as to when AF should arrive as people keep saying different things.  Was going to ring hospital and ask but then figured well its not going to get me anywhere is it and I will just ask them next week when I hvae to call with my result.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, sorry about the food poisening   How awful, especially to get it when you're on holiday leave!

Mel, let's just hope that AF wont turn up!  Please don't think about her any more! Dr. Witters' instructions!  Just visualise that special little embie nuzzling in nice and comfy for it's 9 month stay


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay Doctor or should I really say mum, the thought is gone, I'm forgetting AF and assuming the meds or my little embie will keep her away xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

How are you all ??

Hope your ok ? ...im sooooo excited managed to get some tickets for George Michael concert at the front !! .........   

Mel how are you ??  

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya Hope

Wow George Michael didn't know he was doing concerts these days - cool

Thanks for thinking of me.  I'm doing okay still no signs so still sure its failed but there you go.

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Did you all have a good Easter?  We went to Snowdonia in the campervan but it was quite cold and wet, so we only stayed a couple of days.  So, we've had a nice relaxing week at home, with a few days out.  Also went for my Day 21 scan on Friday, and I've started downregging for my next FET.

Cecilie - glad you had a good time in Norway, your nephew looks really cute.  Has your swelling gone down yet?

Witters - how are you?  Are you blooming?

Mel - are you onto your second week of 2WW?  I find this the worst bit, 'cos I start to get impatient and just want to know the result.  When is your test day?

Hope - how exciting, where is the George Michael concert?

Debs - I'll try to get some more photo's of the camper on the members photo section and let you know when I've done it.  We got the camper last year, so it's still a novelty for us.  We used to camp in a tent before we got the camper, it's a great way to get away and not spend a fortune.

Hi to Flo Jo, Chris and Sarah.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, glad you had a nice time in the camper.  My brother had one ohhh, about 8 years ago now.  It was purple   He too loved it, they have real characters don't they?   Only thing is he didn't listen to it and drove withthe red oil light on  so I ended up driving down to Devon to tow him back.  At that point I had never towed in my life before, so it sure was an experience!  Love to see more pics when you get round to it.

Cecilie, no play today right?  Hope your weekend was a good one 

Mel, glad you listen to Doctor Witters 

Hope, enjoy the concert!  I haven't been to one for years!!

We are making progress on the nursery.  The painting's finished and the flooring's down.  Just need to finish off the lighting, build the radiator cover and window shutters and stick on the nemo characters!  Taking shape now!  Amazing considering we both feel like sh!t.  DH caught a virus off his dad and now I have it too.  Urgh!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning all.  

Sarah sounds like you are really cracking on with the nursery.  Sorry you both feel crap.  Hope DH's and your virus passes soon.  You poor things.

Well I'm back at work today, part of me doesn't like being back and the other part of me is happy to be back.  Quite tired too as I'm used to being lazy and for the last 4 or 5 nights I've been getting up between 2.30 and 3am on the dot for the toilet, probably due to a heavy womb from all the pills.  Last night I got up and I was sweating too.  So what with that and then the alarm at 6.30 to do my pessary I'm like 'yawn' today.  Serves me right for being lazy for a week.

Hope you all enjoyed your weekends.

Well better get on

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, hoping you'll have to get used to those nightly loo visits! Enjoy being at work, it should help you 

Here's our nursary so far...

Before -  click here 

Part way through -  click here


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh wow the nursery looks fab!!!! You should be proud of the work you have done.

I hope I will have to get used to the nightly loo visits too but they are quite common for me in 2ww so we will see.

Not sure if being at work is helping or not to be honest.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Ooh yes I wanted to share my dream with you, I forgot about that.  It was a lovely dream, I was pushing my baby in her pram and the weather turned cooler and we were a way from home and we nipped into a shop full of lovely baby clothes so I bought her a new outfit to keep her warm.  Also had a dream (second once since doing this FET cycle) about breast feeding my baby.  It was a lovely dream but a very faint one.  Hate these blinking pessaries!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, I've had loads of breast feeding dreams!  One of them  I loved it so much that I was asking strangers if their babies were hungrey as I could nurse them too!  As if I wouldn't have enough with feeding two!  I like your first dream!  I hope it comes true!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Its the second breast feeding dream I've had since doing the FET but I just blame the drugs entirely.  Nearly home time for me thank goodness x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

How are you all ??

Hope your day has gone ok & quickly ??.............

Mel are you ok ??........ what lovely dreams ........

Im fine , just gonna start tidying & then a nice shower & Pj's  

Have a nice night 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Being back in work is officially rubbish   - I normally love my job but its crazy at the mo & no sign of letting up for the next few weeks - in fact I really should be working now, which is making chatting on FF all the more enjoyable  . Hope you're doing better Mel! When is your test date? Your dreams reminded me of something that happenned to me a few weeks ago. They were having an 'anti-stress' day in work & we did some relaxation excercises, the usual kind of thing. One of them ws a visualisation excercise that involved going on a long journey through the countryside which ended in a deep forest. In the middle of the forest was a clearing where we had imagine sitting & waiting for someone 'special' who would bring us a gift & we could ask them one question. Anyway, although it was quite relaxing no-one turned up in my forest clearing & I was a bit disappointed so a couple of days later I was lying in bed awake & decided to go through the whole excercise again myself. When it got to the bit where I ws waiting for someone I got a really wierd feeling of a presence and that someone was there behind the trees & then I saw a figure of a woman coming towards me. She looked like a nun dressed in pale blue and she had brought me a baby. It was obviously very nice holding this baby but when I came around I was a bit freaked out and started to wonder if I was finally truly going mad and was really getting obsessed about having a baby!! On reflection I can only assume that I had actually fallen asleep or had hypnotised myself or something.

OK - now I do have to force mysefl to do some work.... 

Hope, I want to chat more about Blast but will wait til after Mel's 2WW as I have some worries but don't want to leave -ve posts at the mo (just weird ones   ..)

Sarah xx

ps the nursery pictures are lovely


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm doing okay thanks girls well trying anyway.  Test date is supposed to be Sunday but it depends if I'm brave enough.

Anyway just popped on to say Morning !!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Mel, are you just using an HPT or going in for bloods?  Not long now...

Sarah, how weird that the visulisation gave two different outcomes.  I wonder if it has any meanings?  Interesting.  Tell me, did you ask the lady your one question?  Sorry that work is being rubbish, I hope it gets better.

Hi Hope!  How was your nice shower?

Morning Cecilie!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah just an HPT for us.  Not bought any yet just in case I had the urge which so far I haven't as I'm too scared to face the result.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all!

Just popped on to let you all know....

  AF ARRIVED!!!  

Sod's law it would be on the first day of my holiday but who cares! Looks like me and Sarah will be cycling a few days apart 

I'm off to enjoy the rest of my holiday 

Lots of love to you all 

Debs
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Debs thats fantastic news, bummer about the timing but at least now you can move forward  hooray!

I have to ask you guys something and Im asking myself if Im imagining it.  Last night and this morning I feel like Ive been in the gym.  Low down it feels like Ive stretched too much.  I am wondering if Im imagining it and dont know how else to explain it.  Im not reading anything into it but just wondered if anyone had ever had it?  Felt rather pmt like last night and had a bit of a headache which isnormally a AF sign for me.  Still there a bit this morning.

Also for those who've done the pessaries vaginally - Sarah that may just be you.  NOw I'm back at work i do the pessaries about 6.30am and then actually get out of bed at 7.15am but I'm finding I'm loosing alot of the pessary in like a lotion cm when I get out of bed.  I'm worried Im' not absorbing enough do I need to put it in even earlier?

Oh well on with some work


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, Woohooo!!    So pleased she finally arrived!  Did you get a great big grin across your face as you found her?  I know I did, and may have even gone 'YES!!'    Glad you have Sarah to cycle with   Oh, and enjoy your holiday!

Mel, I hope that 'been to the gym' feeling is a good one   As for the pesseries, I always allowed an hour before I got up, but I was told 30 minutes should be fine.  Pesseries are a bit like seman.  The sperm are carried in a 'transporter'.  Once the sperm get there, they quickly swim away to where they need to go and the fluid leaks out.  The fluid is there purely to get the sperm from A to B.  Pesseries are similar.  The progesterone hormone is mixed in with some I think it's vegetable fat.  That enables you to get the progesterone into your body.  Once inserted, the carrier will melt and therefore releasing the progesterone into the body.  The progesterone will quickly be absorbed, leaving the carrier to leak out as it is not needed.  So, long story short, you can shower when you get up and get rid of the majority of it.  Obviously there will be some that you'll find will leak out during the day.  Make sure you wear a panti liner and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I hope it’s a good feeling too but I’m trying not to read too much into anything and half the time wonder if I’m imagining things.

Thanks for the info on the pessaries.  If an hour worked for you then maybe 45 mins will work for me.  Its just this morning really I noticed that loads seemed to escape when I got up and it was like hand lotion.  I’ve had this previously but not as much as what escaped this morning (sorry for the tmi)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's a nasty feeling isn't it?  It should just be messy and not as if you're loosing anything you need.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

hmm yes indeed.  My gym like state has passed now, maybe I slept funny.  Trying to mentally prepare myself for the weekend.  

Something I've not asked actually - did yourself or Cecille have any symptoms in 2ww?  Don't think I was on this thread at the time.  And yes I know I shouldn't compare to others I'm just curious honestly


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

eek forgot to take estrogen pill at normal time of 1pm like I have been doing since I've been on 3 a day.  Took it at 2.45 it wont' matter will it?

Where is Cecille these last couple of days


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, the late estrogen will be fine 

I have noted down somewhere my list of 'symptoms'.  I will go find it and come back...

Cecilie is normally about on a Tuesday.  Must be busy in the shop I guess.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah I would appreciate that I just wish I could find someone who had no symptoms to keep my hope alive.

Hello Cecille hope you are well


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's what I noted down - some after my BFP.  Not sure if they are pregnancy related or not?

During the first week at home, my right arm became really tingly?
I had dizzy / light headed spells.
11-13 dpo (8-10 dp3dt) I had an itchy rash that appeared in the evenings
Tested BFP 14dpo / 11dp3dt
Starting to loose appitite (16dpo / 13dp3dt)
Blurry vision?
Slight bit of brown spot once on 14dpo (11dp3dt)
Cramping 14dpo/11dp3dt
Tri-phasic chart 11dpo / 8dp3dt
starting to feel a little nauseous as from 12dpo (9dp3dt)


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah seems like you had many of the typical signs many woman on here speak of.  Dizzy spells, nausea.  

Only makes me feel even more that its not worked as I'm 12dpt now and nothing - but its not over yet - is it

Did you say you used to get cramps before AF normally


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, everyone reacts differently and remember I'm cooking two, and pretty much the double the symptoms theory have been right for me.  As I've said before, think of all those people not TTC who don't even think to test until they are past 6 weeks, we find out at 4 weeks, so that's 2 whole weeks to get any symptoms.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Fairy Friends  

Acupuncture day yesterday, as Witters cleverly remembered. I logged on bright and early this morning and wrote a mile long post, but lost it as I tried to post    It made me so cross I couldn't bear to log on again till now... I wrote personals for everyone which I will try to rewrite:

Witters - nursery looks fab. Is the blue seascape for Nemo and friends or is it going to have mad night sky paint effect?  I'm sorry about your virus   is it that fluey thing your dh had last week or is it ssoething new? I hope you feel better very soon  

Debs - so glad AF arrived   I assume that means you'll start down regging in 3 weeks. Have you got your drugs yet? Have a lovely holiday. Where you going?

Liz - your holiday sounds relaxing. I drove to the south of France with a couple of friends once in a split screen. It was a scream - we had to hot wire it to start it, and we got stopped and searched at Calais because it must have looked like a marajhuana van - all covered in graffiti and catroons  

Sarah - sorry about the food poisoning    How grim. I like your visualisation experience. But as Witters said - did you get to ask your one question? 

Hope - how did you get those tickets? You didn't win them did you?? Chris Evans was doing a competition on Radio 2 yesterday - the prize was front row tickets to see George Michael...

Yogi - hang on in there. You've not got long to go now. I'll try to find the link back to this thread 25-28 weeks ago when Witters and I were on the 2ww, but I don't think I had any real symptoms to speak of apart from chronic impatience...

Hi to Chris and Flo Jo 

Have a horrible feeling I've missed someone... Sorry If I have.

My news - went for my 24 week check this morning with the midwife. Everything's fine and dandy. I'm not sleeping well though - just feel like I've been beaten up - everything aches. So I've ordered the kinky body pillow now. And I'm sooooo tired. Last night I fell asleep at 9pm adn feel better for it today. Ii should probably just do that every night. As a friend of mine says - it's exhausting growing a person!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

You know I hear that and I know you are right but for some reason it just doesn't seem to make it any easier.  I know there are woman without symptoms but I just cannot for the life of me shake this feeling that if I was pregnant I feel I would know.  I know I'm my own worst enemy most of the time I'm just fed up of reading people having symptoms and I'm not


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Cecille posted at the same time.

Please do tell me what symptoms you had in the 2ww pretty please!!!!!

Glad the scan went well and I'm sorry you aren't sleeping well and aching.  Don't know much about that pillow but if it helps you should get it.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Mel

the part of the thread where Witters and I were on 2ww 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41092.80.html

Don't know if you can glean anything from that, but looking back it seems the only symptoms I got were larger breasts (they definitely couldn't get any smaller) and spotting on day 11 of 2ww, which I took as a sign that it hadn't worked.

I've read so often on FF about women who are convinced it hasn't worked because they were symptom free and then they got a BFP and the other way round too. The best thing you can do is send positive vibes down to your embie and do twenty minutes of visualisation every day, imagining your little embie embedding in your uterus and growing beautifully....


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Debs - congratulations on AF arriving.

Mel - hang in there, it's probably too early for any pregnancy symptons yet.    I meant to say the other day, I am from Lancashire, but I now live in Yorkshire.  I don't know why but I always thought you were from the North East!

Cecilie - sorry to hear you are feeling tired, hopefully your new pillow will do the trick.

Witters  

Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Mel - my heart goes out to you -   - 2ww is so hard - trying to stay positive but also not to get too excited in case it hasn't worked. I find myself fantasising about if I am pg & telling everyone etc & then stopping myself & worrying that that’s unlucky. Also the constant trying to analyse/interpret how you feel can drive you round the bend...   

I've just spent ages looking in 2ww section as I recently saw a post by a pg lady describing how she felt day by day throughout her 2WW (she posted it as, like you, had been scouring this site for similar info herself) - but I can't find it sorry. I can't be much use myself as its nearly 7 years now for me.  However, I don't think that I realised I was pg until about week 5 so the symptoms can't have been that strong (& I hadn't had a period for 7 months so must have been 'on the alert'!). Sending     & keeping my fingers crossed for you…try to enjoy the fact that at this moment in time you're far more likely to be pregnant than usual 

Deb - I don't know if you're on holiday yet, but glad to hear AF finally arrived. Hope you are not too cramped up for the first few days of hol. Relax, enjoy yourself & get positive for FET. I probably will be having mine at similar time to you, especially as i'm going to have to take down-reg drugs for an extra week or two.

Cecilie & Witters - yes I did ask a question - the first thing that came into my head - I asked "why did you bring this for me?" and she said "because I love you". It was very strange. I have often done relaxation excercises to help me get to sleep - in fact I recommend it if you are having trouble sleeping - but this was a bit of a different experience I can tell you!! By the way, I think it worked at home because I probably wasn't as relaxed in workplace. 

Hope you're all enjoying the nice weather at the mo!  

Sarah x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !! 

Hope your all ok ??

Mel how are you hun ?...... i know its so hard TRY to keep focused  .thinking of you & your little embies XXX

Cecille & Witters are you OK ??........i didnt win the tickets i brought them (£107.50 each !  ) ..... to justify that i never go out with the 'girls' .where as my Dh quite often goes out & spends £40 each time so that my treat ......  .....31 weeks on Monday till George day   

Im fine ..just reading a book called the Stork Club ....about a ladies experience going through IF & IVF ..... gosh its so very true it really hits home .... ....

Still not sure which way to go .....one day its another go at FET then next day Blasts .....

Well better go & get ready for work .........

Have a good day

Love to all
 

Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning all!!!

Cecille thank you for that - I had a look at it seems you had some small symptoms like nausea.  Thanks you are a gem

Sarah69 (so as not to get confused) - Thank you for those words that is EXACTLY how I feel.  I'll have a look for that post you mention if I can find it.

Hope - Oh my god expensive tickets but I'm sure it will be worth it and yes you deserve it you don't need to justify it.  I think I've heard of that book you are reading.  Thanks for the positive thinking.  I'm doing my best. 

Sarah - morning how are you were you busy in the nursery last night.

Hi everyone else.

Well I relaxed on the couch last night and I tried to remain positive, I had some very sharp pains in my left hand side which is strange as Id previously had some small twinges on the right in the 1st week of the 2ww.  Anyway my trying to stay positive must have worked to some degree last night as I dreamt that I tested 2 days early and got a BFP!  I didn't tell anyone as in my dream I was just in total shock and felt naughty for testing early. Now all I have to do is pray and hope it comes true.

Also my boobs just aren't as sore today (they have been sore all along due to the pessaries) so not sure why they have gone less sore and if its a good sign or bad.

Well its work time.

Mel x

PS Off topic does anyone know why muscles spasm.  All yesterday and now again today the top of my right arm keeps spasm and twinging.


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

mel, pains on one side then the other, i had that too!!, i'm getting such +ve vibes about you you've had so many symptoms that i had. as i said in our e-mails, i thought embies had planted on one side when on the scan it was the opposite, i'm sure everything must just be starting to stretch and that's what your feeling. it is saturday or sunday you test?


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Bev

I've not really had any symptoms other than the pains on one side last week and then the pains last night were the opposite side and they were just shooting pains for a few seconds.  As i say my (.)(.) are much less sore today and they are only sore anyway from the pessaries.  The hospital gave me a test date of Sunday.  Just hope my dream last night becomes a reality and that my one little embie has stayed with me.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning All  

Hope everyone's ok. It's a beautiful day. Spring is arriving at long last!

Mel - only a few days to go now! hang on in there. The twitching you describe can be related to mineral deficiency. Nettle soup is a great cure! Also any dark leafy greens.

Witters - how you today?  


Sarah and Hope  . Hope you're both well and happy today.

Hi to everyone else.

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Cecille I'm hanging in there.  Thanks for that info on the twitching its quite annoying really.  I was good last night and had vegetables for tea including spinach - is that a leafy veg!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep, spinach is good. And kale, cabbage, broccoli, watercress, parsley etc.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Great thanks xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey ladies!

We left work early last night so we could go to B&Q and DH could do some work in the nursary.  He built the radiator cover   Then this morning I had a midwife appointment.  All fine, I'm 26 weeks and measuring 32 weeks, so no wonder I feel huge!  She found both heart beats straight away!  I was amazed, didn't even have to chase it around a bit first.  Cough and cold still driving me mad.  I would be ok if it wasn't for the pain in my side, but apparently it's just where my muscles have all stretched, so all I can do is push real hard each time I cough.

On a happier note, it's our 3rd wedding anniversary today   This time 3 years ago, I was sipping champagne and being beautified!

Mel, some cycles I'd get AF cramps, others I wouldn't.  Symptoms were a real hit and miss with me.  I too have muscle twinges, although tends to be my eyebrow the most.  It makes me laugh when it happens!

Cecile, glad that all is well with you and your bean.  Sorry about the not sleeping and aching.  The pillow will really help.  Have a play with positions to find out what's most comfy.  I find that wedging some quilt on the 'open' side either behind my back or under my belly really helps too, although can get hot, so a leg or two needs to stick out!  I too am starting to get tired again now.  Glad  I had that 2nd tri energy boost that they talk about though, many don't get it, so  I class myself very lucky!

Sarah, awwww, what a lovely answer to your question.  I am very hopeful for your next cycle, it sounds as though 'someone up there' thinks you deserve it 

Hey Liz!  So you must have an accent! 

Hope, sorry this decision is so hard for you.  There really are pro's and cons on either side.  Whichever you decide to do will be the right decision, just depends if you'll play safe or be bold!

Debs, I hope that AF isn't spoiling your holiday.  She always has to get her own way doesn't she?  Well, she can have one more visit to you, then she's banned!!!

Hi Bev!  Just noticed from your siggy that I'm following in your footsteps!  BFP from FET, twins are due in July!  I wonder if I will have two boys too?   How are you coping with them?  Now I know someone to ask lots of questions to!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Great to hear all is well and wow on the size.  I was looking at your pictures the other day and admiring your bump.

I'm sure Bev will answer your questions she's been great with me so far 

Not sure the pains I have are AF pains, I never get AF pains.  Not sure what they are but time will tell I guess.  Not feeling too bad today myself except absolutely exhausted.  Just want to shut myself in my office and go to sleep today.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

dur Sarah just realised that the AF pains was the answer to a question I asked before and not you saying my pains from last night were AF pains.

Sorry I'm really thick today think its cos I'm so tired.


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi sarah,
while i was pregnant i was convinced i was having two girls, in fact dh and i only came up with a second boy name (just in case) about 5 days before they arrived. you won't find anything about my pregnancy/ birth on the site because just before i started on the 2nd fet cycle (which proved to be +ve) we totally gutted and renovated our house which meant that the computer was out of action and whilst i kept an eye on how people where getting on through my works computer i couldn't post from there. it wasn't until well after the boys were born that we got on line again and now i am totally hooked on this site again mainly thanks to mel who spotted that we were treated at the same hospital.  i found the latter part of the pregnancy quite tough mainly due to size and because of the race to get the house finished. the birth was a breeze (a c-section because twin 1 was breach) but then we had some devastating news when one of the boys was diagnosed with a serious heart condition. he had an operation at Birmingham when he was 2 months old and will need another one later this year- not that you'd know anything was wrong because he is just the happiest little boy. having two is tough to begin with but just keeps getting easier and unlike other single babies i find that i am able to leave them in their cots together for a while and they will entertain each other and allow me time to get some chores done. there is many a time when i peek round their bedroom door to find them giggling at each other of trying to suck each others toes (v. david mellor), above all i love taking them out in their double pram we get stopped all the time by admirers. if you can let me know how to put photos on the site i will proudly show them off!

i'm sure you've read all the books about twin pregancies but the best advice i can give anyone expecting twins is to get their feet up especially from 30 -34 weeks when the risk of prem labour is greatest, being able to carry them for just those few extra weeks makes a world of difference, neither of my boys needed oxygen or special care after birth but if they had been a week earlier they would have done. any questions ask away i can talk about my boys till the cows come home!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm off for the night girls. I'm meeting a fellow FF lady tonight, from my clinic board. She's expecting twins in 8 weeks' time, so I shouldn't struggle to work out who she is when I get to the restaurant  

Have a good evening.

C x x x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm loving this sun!!  

I had my first appointment at hosptal since OHSS & 'freeze all' in Jan , this afternoon.......and........now scheduled to start down-regging next week & should be having FET at the end of May!!  . Hope 2B - when are you due to have yours? Guess what I forgot to ask my consultant about - Blast!! I'm so useless - I will have to ask next time I go. But I did find out more details about last year's ICSI & FET cycles, which was interesting. There was so much I didn't think to ask until I went on this site. Anyway, I'm just happy to be back on the bandwagon & trying something   - waiting can be so frustrating.

By the way Hope, I think you did well getting a George Michael ticket for that price - I've heard that they are going for as much as £400 a pair!!  Anyway, hope he lays off those 'jazz cigarettes' & puts on a good show for you  

Mel - how are you bearing up? Period pains are not a bad sign you know. You hang on in there...sending                 your way hun.

Cecilie - do you know that they would have had you burned at the stake 200 yrs ago   I think that you would get on with my mum - she has a huge herb garden & is always trying to ply me with some infusion or another  .  

Bev - congrats on your twin boys   . Bet they keep you busy!!

Witters - I forgot to mention that I'm also a bit of an authority on twins - I'm married to one  . His mum always said that the day she had her boys was the happiest day of her life. She obviously loved having twins & always told me stories about how they had their own little language & even when they were tiny communicated with each other & kept each other entertained.  I imagine yours will get up to some pranks in that big bedroom you're doing up for them though !! Double trouble  . 

My heart is in my mouth at the mo for another FF. We've been in touch since she replied to my OHSS post in Jan. She's just had her 9th round of tx & guess what - she's just got a +ve result for the first time ever (clinic test officially due tomorrow). But she's also had some bleeding on Sunday & Monday so is a bit scared. Is a bit of bleeding normal at this time of 2WW? I so much want things to work out for her - she has been through so much. 

Anyway, you'd never guess that I've got work that I ought to be doing, from these long posts would you . 

Back to the grind...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Bev just want to say what a lovely story.  I didn't realise one of the boys had an operation that must have been a scary time for you but glad he pulled through.  Loved the bit about them sucking each other it must be so ace to just leave them to amuse each other.  As for photos well the easiest way is to go to www.photobucket.com and open an account its free.  Then you upload your pictures to the photobucket site and it will give you a code and then you paste that code into your post here and we will see your boys.  Let me know if you get stuck.

Cecille hope you enjoyed the evening at the restaurant.  

Sarah fantastic news that you can get started.  Thats ace news!!!

Sarah - Hope your virus is easing and you and DH are feeling a little better.

Hi everyone else

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning all  

Sarah and Mel - your posts are full of "bleepers" whatever that means Very weird.

I had a lovely time last night meeting a fellow FFer. She's been told her twins will probably arrive in a couple of weeks. So as you can image, she definitely looks pregnant, I think we got special treatment because of it  

Sarah - great news that you're starating a FET cycle so soon! Transfer at the end of May isn't long. You and Debs will be cycling around the same time. It's going to be very exciting on here for the next few weeks!  Re your FF friend - I had bleeding just before I was due to test and got a BFP, so hopefully the bleeding she has is nothing    And yes - I think there's probably still people around today that would like to see me burnt at the stake  

Mel - hope you're feeling a bit more positive today. Only 3 more days to go!!

Witters - how are you feeling? Hope the bug hasn't dragged you down too much... Have you heard of JK (short for Just Kidding) in Southampton? I'm imagining that's not too far for you? The girl I met up with last night was saying how good it is for shopping for baby equipment.

Bev - looking forward to seeing a pic of your gorgeous boys  

Hello to everyone else  

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I can't see any bleepers?  Not sure what is happening.

As for me nope feeling much the same.  Mum keeps ringing me to see if I feel any different and is getting most upset and disheartened that I don't and I think its negative.  She is feeling it all for me plus her and dad spent 3 years trying before they conceived me.  Actually makes me feel worse with her keep asking.  Really not looking forward to the weekend in the slightest.  Still I hvae it to do.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

*Bev*, aww, thanks so much for telling your story. It give me lots of hope and gets me even more excited to meet mine! Sorry that one of your little guys has needed the surgeries. That must be so hard on you. It's great that he is still so bright and cheerful, hopefully it will just be you and your DH that remembers the stresses and strains of it.

I would love to see some pics! I use photobox, and that too is free to use. Either scan in a pic or save it to your documents directly from a digital camera. Follow the simple instructions to upload the pics to photobox. You will then get thumbnails of the pics that have been saved. If you would like them to be bigger, click on the thumbnail. Right click on the picture, select properties and copy the url address. Paste it into the reply box here, highlight it and click in the 'picture' button under the 'bold' button. That will wrap the img tags around it. Preview the post and they should appear. As Mel said, ask again if you run into problems.

*Mel*, blinkin' virus is still here. I thought it was improving yesterday, but no such luck. How is work? I bet you haven't had a chance to play that game yet?

*Sarah*, great that all is on schedual to start up again! So excited for you! Too bad you forgot to ask about the blast. I always do things like that. You get carried away with the conversation and you forget the important parts. Write it down next time and work through the list  Cool that you are married to a twin! I bet he can tell you some stories! Oh and congrats to your friend! I had lots of bleeding right up until 18 weeks. Hopefully it is just baby(s) bedding in.

I'm looking back on the posts and wondering what all the *bleepers* are about? Are you all seeing them too? They weren't there when I read through initially 

*Cecilie*, hope you enjoyed your time with the twin mummy to be! I bet the conversation was revolved around babies and pregnancy! Did you spot her out in the crowd?! 

Big hello's to everyone else!

We went out for dinner last night. It was really nice for a change. Starting to feel very tired again lately now - I couldn't drag myself out of bed this morning. DH got up at 5am to meet a customer and so I made my own way in. I didn't get here until past 10am 

*Cecilie* Just seen your recent post, Never heard of JK, must investigate it further as we work in Southampton. We still have so much shopping to do! MIL popped round last night with two little knitted bonnets, they are soooo cute! But then I was thinking crikey, I have to expand for that?! 

*Mel*, you've just posted too! Sorry your mum is asking so much. That's the exact reason we didn't tell anyone  the pressure is too much as it is without having to try to sooth someone elses emotions as well. I know she means well and cares, but you need positive support more than ever right now. Nobody will ever know what the answer is until you either test or that baby is in your arms (if you don't test I mean  )


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Witters - *Bleepers* have gone now. Maybe it was just you and me seeing things  

Twin mum is going to email me the details of JK - I'll pass them to you. She said she got her pushchair from them because they stocked loads of different twin pushchairs so she could compare them. Apparently run by mothers.

Sorry you're still unwell  

Mel - sorry you're mum's on your case. Maybe you could ask her nicely not to ask until you've done the test? You just don't need anything extra making you nervous.  Loads of


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello again.

Just Googled Just Kidding:

Just Kidding (UK)
023 8043 4544
495-497 Bitterne Rd East
Southampton, SO18 5EQ


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah carrying those babies you deserve to have a lie in and in fact be lazy as you like.  You are doing one very difficult job there.  Mum does mean well and wants it so much for us and we did start out with the intention of not telling anyone about the FET but then dad visited and asked when we were next at the hospital to start again and we were going that weekend so I couldn’t lie to him.  So then I had to tell mum to be fair and she goes out a lot in fact weekly with DH’s mum so we had to tell her.  So its not how we planned it to be.  But at least they will be there at the weekend if I fall hard.  Excpet mum will probably cry a lot too.

Funny you should say that about testing or baby in my arms. The other night I said to DH I’m far too scared to test shall we just wait 9 months and see what happens.  Of course I wasn’t serious.

Sorry to see the virus is still with you.  That’s not really what you need is it.  Work is okay I guess.  Not sure if I’d rather be here or home.  I did follow that link was it the baby in a crib game or did I go the wrong way.  I did play that one.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, yes, it was the terrible triplets game.  Actually quite rubbish and annoying, but very addicting!  I can understand why you tld your family, many people find they need to.  It just gets hard when you're this close to testing that's all.  I'm glad you will have lots of support whatever the result is on Sunday.

Cecilie, thanks for that address!  It's not far from here, I'll have to check it out...  Is your twin mum friend a member of Tamba?  She should join if not as members get discounts from many shops (that one isn't included though)  We haven't made use of it so far, but am sure we will do, especially once babe's are here.  Trust it to just be us that noticed the *blinkies*  It was weird wasn't it?


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

OH Bev they are adorable!!!!  You are so lucky.  I want one.  Thanks for saying I'm doing great but you know I'm not I'm doing hopeless.

Sarah that game wasn't too bad.  I played it for quite a while.  Certainly gives you an idea.  I guess it is good they will be there for me when I test but to be honest I plan to just spend the whole day in bed crying.  Wrong attitude I know but the only one I feel like.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Bev - gorgeous bubs! The second pic is classic - you'd never guess they'd just started on solids  

Mel - you ARE doing well. I think you've done really well not to test - that was my big nemesis - I was itching to test two days after ET    Hopefully there'll be no need to get under the duvet on sunday because with luck you will be too busy celebrating       , but if you do get a bfn then get under the duvet for as long as you need to. You should do whatever you need to do to cope. But in the meantime try to think lovely sticky embie thoughts  

Witters - I know   at the gremlins that we saw earlier. Maybe it's a pregnancy thing! I'll ask Sally if she's a member of Tamba. It's good that you get some discounts - otherwise having twins is a very expensive business isn't it?

I'm going for a walk after work today. I usually go in the morning, but at the moment it's so lovely in the early evenings. The animals are so bold at this time of year so you can get really close. On sunday a roe deer let me walk past him only 10 feet away from where he was lying in the bracken. Last night DH and dog bumped into a deer and the deer and dog stood and stared at each other for about 10 minutes apparently! (My dog's a pointer, so when he sees something he often just lifts a paw and sticks his nose out in a point and stays dead still until you tell him to move   )


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you for those words of encouragement.  I've got no temptation to test in the slightest.  I'd happily wait for a few months and see if a bump appeared.  Not like me to stick my head in the sand.  I'm trying to think sticky growing embie vibes.

That is so cute I can just picture your doggie doing that.  As we live near the beach we don't see wildlife like that it must be lovely.  there was a seal in the sea a month or two ago though


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree, Mel, you are doing well!

Cecilie,  I love deer!  They are beautiful animals if not silly animals.  Last year, I was driving up a fastish unlit road and a whole deer family wondered out from the forest!  That was scary as I had to try to avoid about 6 of them, not just one.  That really shook me up, although I didn't hit any thank goodness.  I do get scered when I have to go up that road now though!  There was also a deer down the farm for a while.  She was lovely and was pretty bold.  I loved to watch her leaping accross the fields as they do.   That was until I saw her on the road one day


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Witters - your deer story is sad   I love them too. DIdn't see any last night though. Last summer I nealy walked straight into a doe feeding her twin fawns. Bless. We've got a barn owl in the field at the bottom of our road too. He's very cool.

Mel - how are you doing today? Still staying off those pee sticks?

 to everyone else

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh no Sarah that is awful seeing that poor deer on the road and having to avoid those others too.  So sad.

Cecille yes I'm staying away from the sticks.  Spoke to my dad last night and told him how I was feeling.  I've always been close to my dad so got quite upset about the whole BFN feeling.  But yes I'm resisiting the pee sticks.  Probably test tomorrow so if you girls don't see me for a few days you know why.  As it will really gut me for sure.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Mel - don't assume it's going to be a bfn.  Nothing's over till the fat lady sings, and she's not singin yet!  If it's a BFP tomorrow I hope you'll log on??  I don't normally log on at weekends, but I'll be asking my friends to borrow their pc so I can check for your post.

Glad you were able to talk to your dad about everything. Dads can be very sturdy when you need a big old shoulder to cry on...

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Cecille I can't shake the assume its BFN.  If it is miraculously a BFP of course I will log on.  The fat lady won't sing whilst I'm on these pessaries anyway.

My dad is great, we aren't so close since he is now living with his mistress and his time and devotion is all to her but while he was with my mum (up until a year ago) I was always the apple of his eye.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, best of luck tomorrow.  I hope to see you about at the weekend!  It's great that you can talk to your dad about such personal things.  And I'm sure you still are the apple of his eye 

Morning Cecilie!

We have an exhibition in a couple of weeks, and are trying to print out some flyers as the deadline is today.  Typically the printer is messing about and we still have 80 copies to print off.  I hope it will sort itself out, a yellow bleed isn't what we want!!


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow mel XXXX


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Bev and Witters - you both posted since I wrote this. Hello!

Aw. It's hard being displaced by a "step mother" isn't it? My father got together with someone new when I was 18, and things were never the same after that, but they do settle down after a while. Do you get on okk with the new lady? I'm lucky, I've always got on well with my "step mother".

Witters - where are you today?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

My dad also has another lady friend.  Slightly different in that it only happened after we lost my mum.  She is a long term friend of the family, so I already knew her quite well.  It is still hard though as she seems to try too hard to be liked and fit in.  Difficult situation.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls!!!!  I have to admit to ringing the embryologists about my remaining 3 as I'm feeling so negative but then feel guilty as if I've given up on the one I had replaced, which I haven't and I still 110% want that test to be positive.

Dad left mum for this other lady last year and I hated her then.  Then her and dad split up and he went back to my mum for a month or two.  That didn't work and he got back with this other woman but its proper with her now.  I've met her and she's okay and I'm dealing with the situation for dad's sake but I don't like it.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

my lovelies 

Got back from my holiday feeling fresh, healthy, happy and ready to go back for my FET    Have my appointment at the clinic on 11th May to sign all the consent forms and get my drugs and then start down-regging on 14th     I can't tell you how desperate I am to get these embies back where they belong  

Mel - I am sending the best positive vibes I can to you tonight      I really believe that you could still get that  tomorrow - remember...no symptoms is a symptom  

Bev - think you've joined in the time Ive been away  Nice to 'see' you! I love the photos of your boys - what cheeky chappies they are!  

Witters - the nursery is really taking shape! Your pregnancy seems to be moving along so quickly! When can we start taking bets on the sexes/weights/arrival date?!  

Celia -  at the thought of you being burnt at the stake! Reminds me of something your friend said to me in recovery after our EC's while we were both high on anaesthetic and painkillers  - I'll share it with you next time I see you! 

Sarah - going back to the clinic for the first time is horrible, isn't it? Glad everything is moving for you now  I think I'll be a week or so behind you?

Hope - 

Liz & Chris 

Hope I haven't missed anyone   Lots of love to you all 
Debs
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56191.0.html

This thread will now be locked.


----------

